# Leash Aggression or protecting me?



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Should be interesting to see what the replies are. I'd say you're pulling on the leash is conveying your anxiety to Cash. I know I'd do the same thing myself and with Marty I can really tell how sensitive he is to me on the other end of the leash. Like if I think I'm going to slip, I do a sharp inhad or maybe say something, he immediately looks at me to see what the story is.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally, from what you have described, Cash isn't doing anything but correcting a rude dog that is rushing up to you. It doesn't sound like aggression to me.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Terminology with aggression/reactivity is hard.

I'd say it's not about you and it's not really -the- leash, it's that he can't get away and so doesn't really have another option to get the dog away.

Your job will be to do separate leash walks and be very sure other dogs do not get close enough to Cash that he gets worried. Any time he has a reaction he is learning about things that work or don't work to keep other dogs away, and his anxiety about other dogs increases. We want your walks to be uneventful (go out of your way, cross streets, etc) to keep them uneventful. Over time you can gradually be getting closer and closer to other dogs. This will progress faster if you are utilizing food to help him change his emotions about other dogs.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Good suggestions on keeping your distance from other dogs, then gradually reducing the distance while keeping your dog calm. Roxy is very reactive to other dogs in her face. I keep a safe distance and give the "look" command so she concentrates on me, and treat her for being calm. Private lessons for meet and greet, and play time with non-reactive dogs have been very helpful.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

good advice.....
my only thought is to jump on this now....just like anything...the more opportunities he has to practice his behavior the more difficult it will be to get past....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If the other dog is charging up into his face, then likely he's trying to correct that dog for being 'rude'. I would guess he's giving signals to the other dog to slow down and the other dog is not getting the message. You pulling on the leash will of course encourage aggression (not easy to leave the leash loose, I know!). You can carry a spray bottle of water and have it ready to shoot at the other dog to stop it's approach, or step in front of your dog and stomp your feet at the other dog too. By doing that I have almost always either stopped the dog totally from coming up or at least prevented my dogs from feeling they have to get agressive. 

It might be a good idea to take him to some classes so he can get used to working around other dogs on leash. That way you can figure out (with help) what the problem is.

Lana


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

By this time, he may also be feeling your anxiety, which is feeding into this.

I had a fear agressive GSD. Once I worked with a trainer, and gained MY CONFIDENCE in handling Zeus, I was able to take him for walks with more control when we came near other dogs and children.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow exhibits this behavior and it seems he does it only when I'm at the other end of the leash. He is fine with all other dogs at the groomer and they are always shocked when I remind them about his possible issue. I have my husband walk him in. I really need to test the "me" theory a bit more though. 

I was working with a trainer to help recondition him. I found that if his interest transfers from me to another dog, even one charge the electronic fence 10 feet away, I can regain his focus by bouncing a tennis ball. I have to start the conditioning aall over again this spring because I wasn't able to get out with him much. 

If you can work on this now I would. Shadow was a well socialized puppy, but always preferred the company of people, and Tucker of course. He really got along well with other dogs when I dog-sat, too. He seems to have gotten a bit more impatient as he has gotten older. Don't get me wrong, if another dog is in a yard and we pass by, he is fine. If the other dog approaches us in an excited rush, or as a threat, he will react. He seems to react more when I lead.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Like Kimm said above, my Zeus was fine if my husband was on the other end of the leash.

My Great Pyrenees I only saw go after a dog once, and that was when my husband had the leash and we were going into Petsmart. It was the only time my husband had ever gone with me, and I took Goliath there very frequently. I always thought it was my husband's reaction that he was reacting to, because my husband hesitated as we were approaching a family with two rotties.


----------

